# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Σεβαστός Γεροβασίλης

## Polyneikos

Ενας πολύ καλός αθλητής με αρκετές συμμετοχές αλλά και διακρίσεις, ειναι ο *Σεβαστός Γεροβασίλης*, από την Κω.
Ξεκίνησε να αγωνίζεται την δεκαετία του 2000, έχωντας κερδίσει την κατηγορία του αλλά και τον Γενικό Τίτλο σε αρκετούς αγώνες ,παρουσιάζωντας  πάντα ενα πολύ καλό συνολο !




Καποιες συμμετοχές του είναι :

WABBA Mr Ελλάς 2003 (Κατηγορία -90, 6ος)
WABBA Mr Ελλάς 2004 (Ψηλή κατηγορίας, 2ος)
WABBA Mr Aιγαίο 2005 *(Νικητής Ψηλής κατηγορίας)*
WABBA Mr Ελλάς 2005 *(Νικητής Ψηλής κατηγορίας)
*WABBA Πανευρωπαϊκο Αγγλία 2005 (7η θέση)
WABBA Mr Ελλάς 2006  (Ψηλή κατηγορία - 2ος)
WABBA Kύπελλο MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 2006 (Ψηλή κατηγορία - 2ος)
3ο Chrisberg Grand Prix 2007 *(Γενικός Νικητής)*
WABBA Kύπελλο MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 2007 (Ψηλή κατηγορία - 2ος)
4ο Chrisberg Grand Prix 2008 *(Γενικός Νικητής)*
WABBA Kύπελλο MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 2008 *(Γενικός Νικητής)*
WABBA Kύπελλο MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 2009 *(Γενικός Νικητής)*


*WABBA Mr Ελλάς 2003
*




*WABBA Mr Ελλάς 2005 Νικητής ψηλής κατηγορίας,2ος στον Γενικό πίσω από τον Γιώργο Κωστελέτο)*






*WABBA Mr Ελλάς 2006*

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA Kύπελλο Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 2006


*





*



WABBA Kύπελλο Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 2007


*
*


3ο Chrisberg Grand Prix (Γενικός Νικητής)


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2008 4o Chrisberg Grand Prix 
*(Γενικός Νικητής)







*2008 WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ*
(Γενικός Νικητής)

----------


## Polyneikos

*2009 WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ
*(Γενικός Νικητής)*












*

----------

